

The Power of Mechanical Turk - mittermayr
http://mittermayr.tumblr.com/post/12783989865/the-power-of-mturk

======
antonioe
This is actually in violation with Mturks TOS. You cannot ask for personally
identifiable information. They could ban your Amazon account.

~~~
mittermayr
really? oh man, those TOS are killing me. let me check that... thanks for
telling me!

~~~
pavel_lishin
You could ask people to remove personally identifiable information (names,
phones, etc.) and inform them that if they'd like to upload their full resume,
they're welcome to at the full site.

~~~
mittermayr
yeah, that sounds like a much better approach even. thanks man!

